# never done this before



## rickit (Jul 4, 2008)

howdy yall first post here but have came here for great info for a while,ordered an k9 today with night sights,i have never bought a gun before without looking,touching and feeling of it i have wanted one for several years but always put it on the back burner but thinking how things might change i went for it can anyone tell me what to expect from it?oh yell this is my third gun in a month,is this a sickness of some kind?


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a K 40 with nite sights. My Kahr has been very good so far, no failures of any kind. The trigger didn't take long to get used to , and the accuracy is way beyond my expectations for such a compact weapon.


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

Like you, I've always wanted a K9, but just got around to picking a new one up at a gunshow a couple of weeks ago. Mine doesn't have the night sights, just the regular ones. My experience is almost exactly like Oldscot3. I was first impressed with the smooth trigger on mine, and then I was almost blown away by the accuracy of the little guy, and it's ergonomics just makes it really easy to shoot. If yours is anything like the one I got, I'm thinking you are going to be very pleased.:smt023
Oh, just one thing, disassembly on the K9's can be a little tricky, it was for me anyway. If you feel the same way after you get it, shoot me a PM, I developed a method/tool that has made it really easy for me.


----------

